# Cabelas meat slicer's ?



## poacherjoe (Jun 2, 2022)

I have around 500 dollars in bonus point money for using my Cabelas credit card so that can go towards  the purchase of a meat slicer but looking at the reviews on their website I am not so sure. Do any members here have one of their slicers ? If so please give me your opinion on it. I will be using it for slicing bacon for the most part.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2022)

I’ll be watching for others to post. I don’t own a Cabelas slicer. I have the LEM big bite 10”, but the Cabelas commercial grade slicer looks good I’ve seen them in person. Very similar to my LEM. You can even get them in 12” if you wanted that big. And well within your price range.

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-commercial-grade-meat-slicer


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2022)

Curious also to what you find out. We have an old Nesco that has sliced a ton of bacon and jerky. But thinking we should be looking for it's replacement...still works well but think it's about time.

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 2, 2022)

I used an inexpensive, commonly used one for years. It worked but I never liked it. When I upgraded I could not have been happier. So whatever you decide on, you’re going to love it. They’re a pain to clean but it’s all part of the fun, right? Buy yourself come cut-proof gloves. I didn’t learn the first or even second time. I’m pretty smart now, though.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2022)

I've had the commercial grade model from Cabelas for around 15 years now, never a glitch, still going strong. Slice a coppa so thin you'd think it only had one side. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

I have a Cabela's branded Nesco FS-250 .
Been a great slicer . Not sure which one you're looking at .


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I have a Cabela's branded Nesco FS-250 .
> Been a great slicer . Not sure which one you're looking at .
> View attachment 633591


Yours must be a few years old because their commercial series doesn't look like that. Like I said the reviews are mixed on them and not very reassuring . I just need something for bacon and with the Cabela point's it's basically free but I want something that will last a few years. Might have to spend more for a used Berkel or Hobart


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I've had the commercial grade model from Cabelas for around 15 years now, never a glitch, still going strong. Slice a coppa so thin you'd think it only had one side. RAY
> View attachment 633590



Haha! “Slice a coppa so thin you'd think it only had one side. RAY” love that line!


----------



## tntragan (Jun 2, 2022)

Mines not the commercial grade, but I've got a lot of use out of this one. I've cut a lot of London broil for making jerky (probably the same thickness as thick cut bacon) . Sliced up last Easter's hams. The raw meat works very well if slightly frozen.


----------



## Nodak21 (Jun 2, 2022)

Cabelas used to be great, top notch, the best!!! Then Bass Pro bought them out 5 years ago and shit hit the fan and everything is now garbage!!. Johnny Morris could screw up a wet dream!!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 2, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Cabelas used to be great, top notch, the best!!! Then Bass Pro bought them out 5 years ago and shit hit the fan and everything is now garbage!!. Johnny Morris could screw up a wet dream!!


I agree 100% . Cabelas used to have the best return policy and customer service and I wasn't looking forward to the merger at all. 95% of the merchandise is made in China but it's affordable and that's why I asked about these slicers. I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 2, 2022)

tntragan said:


> Mines not the commercial grade, but I've got a lot of use out of this one. I've cut a lot of London broil for making jerky (probably the same thickness as thick cut bacon) . Sliced up last Easter's hams. The raw meat works very well if slightly frozen


Yours look's like what they are calling their Pro series now. I think the Commercial is just a sales pitch.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Yours look's like what they are calling their Pro series now. I think the Commercial is just a sales pitch.


That one is one below the one I posted .


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 2, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Yours must be a few years old because their commercial series doesn't look like that. Like I said the reviews are mixed on them and not very reassuring . I just need something for bacon and with the Cabela point's it's basically free but I want something that will last a few years. Might have to spend more for a used Berkel or Hobart



Well since you said it, Hobart isnt a bad choice. Watch FB, I see some good deals sometimes


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Yours look's like what they are calling their Pro series now. I think the Commercial is just a sales pitch.


Promise you, the commercial line is a whole different animal.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 2, 2022)

When I bought mine , it was the one posted in post 9 , then mine , then the commercial . 
Not sure what they sell now or what's called what , but the " Pro " specs out the same as my Deluxe . 8.7 " blade , 180 watt motor and metal push guard . Just telling you what I know about them . Quality increases as you go up the line .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2022)

I bought all my stuff on Cabelas CC points, all commercial grade, slicer, meat grinder and mixer, sausage stuffer, vac-sealer, the Pro 100 smoker I bought on the way home from a winning trip in Reno, never spent a dime out of pocket. Had it all for between 20 t0 15 years. If you are going to start looking for a used Hobart take into account how much they weight, a lot! My slicer weighs 53 pounds and get heavier every year, they aren't something you will use on a daily basis and they take up a ton of counter space. You won't carry a Hobert around, which in turn means you will need a cart on rollers. Think everything thru before you spend your money. I feel I got all my stuff  for free. Free counts! You take care of good quality stuff, it lasts, I got no complaints. RAY


----------



## tntragan (Jun 2, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> I agree 100% . Cabelas used to have the best return policy and customer service and I wasn't looking forward to the merger at all. 95% of the merchandise is made in China but it's affordable and that's why I asked about these slicers. I appreciate all the advice.


No doubt cabelas has gone down hill.  A few years back (after the merger)  I bought 4 cabelas branded salmon trolling rods. They were cheap for sure so I wasn't expecting much, but on the first trip I broke one on a coho. I thought it must be a fluke. Two out of the remaining three proceeded to break in the first two weeks of use. I took them back for a refund and they were giving me crap about it saying it had been past six months and I would need a receipt. I had to come back again with my receipt and they acted as if they were doing me a favor by letting me return them. I told them I would never buy cabelas brand merchandise again, and I haven't.


----------



## Maverick559 (Aug 11, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Yours must be a few years old because their commercial series doesn't look like that. Like I said the reviews are mixed on them and not very reassuring . I just need something for bacon and with the Cabela point's it's basically free but I want something that will last a few years. Might have to spend more for a used Berkel or Hobart


Berkle and Hobart are both good slicers if you can find deals.
None of this really relate since the OP is wanting to use his Cabella's credit, but if you can swing it Bizerba slicers are a great option as well.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 11, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> If so please give me your opinion on it. I will be using it for slicing bacon for the most part.


Already gave my 2¢ Joe, mine does a fine job on bacon! RAY


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 11, 2022)

My kiddo works @ Cabelas and got me one of them for my birthday.  Does that count as me getting it for free ;)

I haven't even unboxed it yet.  Dam thing does weigh about 800 lbs.   I eyeballed the 12" hard but with my old man degen discs I went with the medium sized option just to make it more manageable. 

She did get 45% off.  If she ever quits that gig I might have to get a part time job there just for that discount.  It's 45% off of everything under the Cabelas brand name.  And yes - they have a Cabelas branded ammo, though it hasn't been in stock since she started.  I just found out they have branded pellets.  I'm going to give them a try.   


JUST FYI - in 6 months or so they are all going to be completely rebranded as Bass Pro Shops, though BPS will honor all warranties etc....


----------



## Plinsc (Aug 12, 2022)

I haven’t been in one in over a year, might wander back in to see.
Reminded me of Kmart blue light specials though in there


----------



## processhead (Aug 30, 2022)

The OP said he was going to use his slicer mainly for bacon. Bacon and other wide cuts can be a challenge to slice on a smaller machine that doesn't have a carriage with a long enough travel. 

What ever machine you are looking at, make sure it has the travel to cover a 12" wide belly.  Any thing less and you end up having to fold the finished belly in half or cutting it in half before slicing.


----------



## poacherjoe (Aug 30, 2022)

Well I ended up getting the Cabelas Pro 8.7" slicer ! So far I have sliced a few pounds of bacon and Tri Tip and it did a good job. It leaves a tail when cutting so I have to flip the meat every few cuts but maybe slicing it semi frozen will cure that. Overall I am pleased with it and it was free so that's hard to beat .


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Well I ended up getting the Cabelas Pro 8.7" slicer !


Nice . That's like the one I have . Good slicer .


----------

